# Tormenting Old Lady Dogs!



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They had doggie stuff on clearance at Old Navy this week so I just had to buy Chelsy a pink parka. It has a fur trimmed hood, a pocket for her cell phone :smile: , and two patches that say Vail and Official Snow Hound. She is just adorable in it, especially since she is a 13 year old grouchy Lhasa. After I stuffed her in it she stood there growling at Rocky and daring him to laugh at her! She actually needs it since she is losing all her hair to allergies or some other problem (we are working with the vet on that issue now). 

This is a size small so if you want one for your pooch, get them while they are one clearance this week for $8. They are really warm and cute! They come in other colors for the more macho dogs.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw, so cute


----------

